# made a mistake and love remains



## timeagain (Oct 30, 2009)

I like the advise of ladies.

Well it all started 2 year ago, I met this wonderful and amazing women in a conference, single mother going trough a second divorce, we connected right away with amazing energy, people around us would actually comment on it...they though we were twins...but she was going trough her divorce and I was dating someone to be engage and this other women live in an other state....we talk on the phone for a while, months, I put my engagement on hold and met her we had a fabulous weekend and I never felt this way for anyone...never.
But think change, she wanted me to make a decision... to move, take my kids out of school and move to her state and try dating, I have a amazing job, I was not prepare to make such a change....so I got married anyway and my kids wanted this to happen, I kept writing to her for a year being miserable in my marriage without telling that I got married, to finally move out because of the in law... her parents were leaving the house next door and her brother my wife that his ...committed suicide in our garage a few week ago...After I flew to rescue him 3 months ago he owe money for drugs...they are wealthy family and the treats from these guys who he owe where coming to us....I moved out with my children from a my first marriage this was a mess.
I did support her family during the funeral...

I later wrote a letter telling the truth to the other women and now she has someone else in her life...and is probably furious...there is not a day that goes by that I don't have loving gentle though about her...not one single day....I will stay single for the rest of my life...how can I talk to this women who probably think I am a idiot and block me on emails....


----------



## timeagain (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: I scewed up big time*

someone please comment!


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Your story is hard to follow but from what I gather, she gave you a chance to be with her and you chose to re-connect with your fiance and marry her. It probably took her time to move on as it sounds as though she really took a liking to you, but she knew she had lost you. She now found someone else and that is probably best for her. If you really love her the way you say, you should want her to be happy and it sounds as though she is and doesn't want to mess that up by keeping in contact with you. Either that, or she doesn't want contact simply because she moved on and realized you were not 'the one' for her.

Honestly, it sounds as though you've had a rough marriage, but part of that is because you didn't start it out properly. Marrying her because it was the easiest road, but then not cutting off things with the other woman wasn't the best idea. It sounds like your wife has been through a lot and I'm sorry to hear about her brother. How is your wife doing? Do you care for her and support her emotionally? How are your kids? Are they attached to your wife? You have many people around you that need your love and attention.

Let the other woman go.


----------



## timeagain (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank for your kind and respectful response, I did take care of the family during this tragedy, I was there for her and her parents,
I went back in July to save the brother in law, who was beaten, I flew to the other side of the country to bring him back home, I lost a week of work, my kids love my wife .... me, I cant no longer leave in that house,I found him...I was in law enforcement for years and had to change employment because i was diagnose with Post dramatic stress disorder, I was in the military as well...for 15 years in went overseas....this did not help...unfortunately she does not want to get a house of or own ....I am in love with someone else....simple....thank you


----------



## kmw51561 (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: I scewed up big time*

Comment?

Plain and simple:

Leave her alone.

Her life has gone this way and yours has gone that way. Neither path is heading in the same direction.

Whatever you do from this moment on will have nothing to do with this woman.

Good luck.


----------



## timeagain (Oct 30, 2009)

I am leaving her alone...but i wish she knew what happen....beside right now I am regrouping....


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm sure it would be a good time for you to have her as a friend in your life, but from where she sits, she is doing what's best for her right now.

The thing is, I really don't think you will ever open the door to find happiness with another until you can let go. I'm glad you are re-grouping. Things will get better as life calms down a bit for you.


----------



## timeagain (Oct 30, 2009)

I would settle to be friend...but i screwed up...I wish I was in the state mind I am now,so much happen in a short time ...i wish she knew that...but I will try to move on...she was perfect and we felt the same for each other.


----------

